# Oil for a 2007 2.0l TFSI



## philwhiles (Oct 3, 2012)

Just bought my first TT (black Roadster, loving it!!!!) but don't have a handbook. (Dealer obtaining a copy from Audi for me).

What oil should I use for top ups?

40k miles btw.

Phil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Phil, Correct Audi oil spec is 504/507, common oils are Castrol Edge 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
All modern oils mix without probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

i always put 5w40 castrol edge .. is it okay?
and my engine drinks oil more than normal dont know why
maybe i push too much?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> i always put 5w40 castrol edge .. is it okay?
> and my engine drinks oil more than normal dont know why
> maybe i push too much?


Hi, In the UK Castrol Edge 5w-40 is not the correct Audi spec of 504/507... Its 502/505, but may be different in Canada. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jazzmaster71 (Jul 18, 2012)

How many liters of oil should there be with and without oil filter change for a 2.0 TFSI according to the service manual? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

A 5w-40w is overspec. Can't see any prob with using it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Phage said:


> A 5w-40w is overspec. Can't see any prob with using it.


Hi, Depends on the Brand. Most 5w-40 are not to the Audi spec of 504/507. Viscosity of 5w-40 doesn't mean anything without the spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ive always used 5W30 in the UK for both my TT'S

Either Castrol or Mobile 1 ESP


----------



## alexf (Nov 1, 2009)

I am from Malta, our temperatures are 35 Deg during summer and 14 deg during winter and I always used Mobil 1 Esp 5w 30


----------

